
Famous Viking Warrior Was a Woman, DNA Reveals - Anon84
https://relay.nationalgeographic.com/proxy/distribution/public/news/2017/09/viking-warrior-woman-archaeology-spd
======
ChrisGranger
Proper URL: [https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2017/09/viking-
warri...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/news/2017/09/viking-warrior-
woman-archaeology-spd/)

------
mcombatti
Women of power finally come to light in Northern ancient culture! :-)

